# Starz as raunchy as HBO Skinimax?



## Fallguy

I do not know anything about Starz. Can some of the programing get as raunchy as HBO and or Skinimax. Trying to decide to block or not.

Tried looking at some of the guide but can not tell by just looking at a day or two if they go off on a smut bender here and there.

Regards


----------



## steveken

Wow, you think HBO and Cinemax gets raunchy? That's pretty bad. You must either be really old or some sort of prude. Just playing. I'll admit, Cinemax tries to get raunchy every now and then, but they don't do a very good job at it. I mean, comeon, a guy humping a girls back is supposed to look like sex? LOL

Anyway, I don't think you have anything to worry about with Starz. They only show movies that have actually been in theaters for the most part. And if you think THOSE are raunchy, you are too old and should just stick with your AMC or FMC. j/k


----------



## tnsprin

Fallguy said:


> I do not know anything about Starz. Can some of the programing get as raunchy as HBO and or Skinimax. Trying to decide to block or not.
> 
> Tried looking at some of the guide but can not tell by just looking at a day or two if they go off on a smut bender here and there.
> 
> Regards


Not saying the never run anything X rated, but nothing like the Cinimax or HBO regular late night features.


----------



## dahenny

Starz does not do "soft porn" like others do. They do, however, show unedited content, which may be offensive to some.


----------



## richiephx

The only thing that pulsates on STARZ is the interrupting bright orange channel bug that distracts you from the movie you are watching. That alone may make a person not subscribe to STARZ.


----------



## phrelin

steveken said:


> Wow, you think HBO and Cinemax gets raunchy? That's pretty bad. You must either be really old or some sort of prude. Just playing.


How old is "really old"?:grin:


----------



## Fallguy

All, Thanks, keep the input comming. So far I take it as being "lighter" than HBO and Skin. I am ok with a lot of the stuff on HBO and Cinemax, just trying to keep kids access to a lesser level than what HBO and Skinimax go to on occasion.


----------



## jerry downing

You can set your receiver to block R rated stuff and/or nudity.


----------



## finniganps

jerry downing said:


> You can set your receiver to block R rated stuff and/or nudity.


This is what I did - a code must be entered to view the items. You can also block it from the guide w/o a code (I think).


----------



## kucharsk

tnsprin said:


> Not saying the never run anything X rated, but nothing like the Cinimax or HBO regular late night features.


None of the channels you mention run any X or NC-17 content.

Cinemax and HBO run "hard R" as does Showtime.

Starz! as mentioned doesn't run any of the specialized "adult" programming the other services do but they do show unedited _theatrical_ films.


----------



## bigshew

richiephx said:


> The only thing that pulsates on STARZ is the interrupting bright orange channel bug that distracts you from the movie you are watching. That alone may make a person not subscribe to STARZ.


Not only is it annoying, the bug also blocks out part of the subtitles on foreign films. :nono:


----------



## TulsaOK

phrelin said:


> How old is "really old"?:grin:


Probably like us.


----------



## Michael P

The last time I watched a Starz freee preview, all the films I watched were Disney related releases (i.e. Miramax etc.). I got the impression that Disney might own a stake in Starz/Encore, or at least has an exclusive contract as some other studios have with HBO or Showtime.


----------



## Blowgun

bigshew said:


> Not only is it annoying, the bug also blocks out part of the subtitles on foreign films. :nono:


Aren't they the ones that squish, talk over or show 'making of' material over the credits? Maybe I'm thinking of Encore?

Anyway, all bugs are annoying and in particularly on-screen promotions during the program. A good example is AMC (although most channels to one degree or another), they run a promo for Madmen that take up half the screen and is shown way to long.


----------



## Steve Mehs

kucharsk said:


> None of the channels you mention run any X or NC-17 content.
> 
> Cinemax and HBO run "hard R" as does Showtime.
> 
> Starz! as mentioned doesn't run any of the specialized "adult" programming the other services do but they do show unedited _theatrical_ films.


While X is not a real rating anymore, I have seen NC-17 rated movies on HBO, Max and Showtime. Softcore porn is usually unrated with the movie rating system but given a TVMA.


----------



## joshjr

If you are looking for a movie package that is more family oriented then Starz is probably the best one. HBO is not bad espicially with the Family HBO channels but Starz in my opinion is the best movie package of them all. Then again they show only movies no shows like The Wire, Dexter anything like that.


----------



## BillJ

I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder. I wouldn't consider any of the premium movie channels raunchy. I don't think my mother would have either, although her standards were higher than mine. Now my grandmother would probably have been horrified.

Pick your premium movies likes you'd pick a movie in a theater. There are plenty of G and PG available. And expect comedy specials and made for TV series shown at 10 PM to be adult fare.


----------



## Gremraf

He is trying to keep the kids from viewing stuff he does not want them to see.

He is trying to find some channels that constant monitoring isn't needed on.


----------



## tkrandall

BillJ said:


> I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder. I wouldn't consider any of the premium movie channels raunchy.


As you said, it's all in the eye of the beholder, but I find your statement incredible. I don't subscribe to either at home, but have on occasion seen some of the late night programming on HBO and Showtime and it is often quite raunchy (and cheesy) in my view. Even if it is a "documentary" show.


----------



## paulman182

Gremraf said:


> He is trying to keep the kids from viewing stuff he does not want them to see.
> 
> He is trying to find some channels that constant monitoring isn't needed on.


None of the premium movie channel packages fit that description.

The biggest difference is that Cinemax, HBO, and Showtime have more movies that rely upon sex and violence to attract an audience, whereas the mature material on Starz is more likely to be in a well-reviewed "quality" film.

For example, I see "Grindhouse" and "Superbad" on the Starz schedule. Both movies contain scenes and/or language that most parents wouldn't want kids to watch, yet these movies got good reviews and made millions at the box office. The mature scenes on Cinemax are likely to be contained in movies with titles like "Co-ed Confidential" or "Hotel Erotica."

So there is a big difference in the tone of the channels, and Starz is less likely to cause parent panic at any given time, but all the premium packages would require monitoring in most parents' view.

And as someone pointed out, both HBO and Starz has "family" channels.


----------



## ImBack234

tkrandall said:


> As you said, it's all in the eye of the beholder, but I find your statement incredible. I don't subscribe to either at home, but have on occasion seen some of the late night programming on HBO and Showtime and it is often quite raunchy (and cheesy) in my view. Even if it is a "documentary" show.


I give you a hint, don't turn it on!!!  


Gremraf said:


> He is trying to keep the kids from viewing stuff he does not want them to see.
> 
> He is trying to find some channels that constant monitoring isn't needed on.


It's called parental control use it that's what its there for. :eek2:


----------



## DBS Commando

If you have a 622/722/612, press menu, 5, 1

Set your receiver to block

NR/AO Rated Shows/Films
R Rated Shows/Films
NC-17 Rated Shows/Films

Check off the boxes that have
N (Nudity)
SC (Sexual Content)

and anything else that you don't want them seeing. 

Press Done and then press Lock System, put in a password.

You now NEVER have to worry about your kids watching something that you do not want them to watch. You should press lock PPV as well in that same menu so they don't order any movies. 

If you don't have a 622/722/612, then the menus may be a bit different but the concept is the same.


----------



## Blowgun

DBS Commando said:


> If you have a 622/722/612, press menu, 5, 1
> 
> Set your receiver to block
> 
> NR/AO Rated Shows/Films
> R Rated Shows/Films
> NC-17 Rated Shows/Films
> 
> Check off the boxes that have
> N (Nudity)
> SC (Sexual Content)
> 
> and anything else that you don't want them seeing.
> 
> Press Done and then press Lock System, put in a password.
> 
> You now NEVER have to worry about your kids watching something that you do not want them to watch. You should press lock PPV as well in that same menu so they don't order any movies.
> 
> If you don't have a 622/722/612, then the menus may be a bit different but the concept is the same.


Do you still have to enter the password every time you delete an event like you have to on the 508?

No kids, but there are a lot of lock features I would like to have enabled, but having to enter the password became annoying after while.

What I would have liked DISH to have done is when a locked feature is enabled they would take effect immediately. Locking the receiver would only be another step further one could go if needed and not a requirement for all enabled locked features to work.


----------



## DBS Commando

Blowgun said:


> Do you still have to enter the password every time you delete an event like you have to on the 508?
> 
> No kids, but there are a lot of lock features I would like to have enabled, but having to enter the password became annoying after while.
> 
> What I would have liked DISH to have done is when a locked feature is enabled they would take effect immediately. Locking the receiver would only be another step further one could go if needed and not a requirement for all enabled locked features to work.


I'm not sure. If it annoys you, can't you unlock the system while you're watching and then lock it when you're done?


----------



## Blowgun

DBS Commando said:


> I'm not sure. If it annoys you, can't you unlock the system while you're watching and then lock it when you're done?


I believe that would be just as annoying, with the exception of watching more than two recorded events during a session, since the unlocking and locking process each require a password. So that would only save having to input the password once and minimal wear and tear on the remote.

Unfortunately there is no quick fix for what I see as poor design. I suppose from DISH's standpoint it's a feature which caters to the lower denominator of forgetful parents - no password, no locked features.


----------



## Paul Secic

Fallguy said:


> I do not know anything about Starz. Can some of the programing get as raunchy as HBO and or Skinimax. Trying to decide to block or not.
> 
> Tried looking at some of the guide but can not tell by just looking at a day or two if they go off on a smut bender here and there.
> 
> Regards


STARZ is a good movie service. If you block some channels why pay for it. Personally I think it's the best premium service!


----------



## jclewter79

Paul Secic said:


> STARZ is a good movie service. If you block some channels why pay for it. Personally I think it's the best premium service!


I have to agree with Paul, also this year they are going to have some original series. It is going to be interesting to see if the shows are anything good.


----------



## TBoneit

joshjr said:


> If you are looking for a movie package that is more family oriented then Starz is probably the best one. HBO is not bad espicially with the Family HBO channels but Starz in my opinion is the best movie package of them all. Then again they show only movies no shows like The Wire, Dexter anything like that.


Which sounds like a reason to have StarZ over HBO & Showtime. I sub to a movie channels for movies.


----------



## TBoneit

BillJ said:


> I guess it's all in the eye of the beholder. I wouldn't consider any of the premium movie channels raunchy. I don't think my mother would have either, although her standards were higher than mine. Now my grandmother would probably have been horrified.
> 
> Pick your premium movies likes you'd pick a movie in a theater. There are plenty of G and PG available. And expect comedy specials and made for TV series shown at 10 PM to be adult fare.


Strange my mother commented unfavorably about some of the Cinemax late night shows and now will not tune that channel. My grandmothers would have most likely run over to turn off the TV and demanded that satellite box be removed.

HBO ran a documentary about either Linda Lovelace or Deep Throat that had explicit uncensored scenes in it.

I believe if you lock the receiver you need to password when deleting protected video not unprotected video.


----------



## Paul Secic

Michael P said:


> The last time I watched a Starz freee preview, all the films I watched were Disney related releases (i.e. Miramax etc.). I got the impression that Disney might own a stake in Starz/Encore, or at least has an exclusive contract as some other studios have with HBO or Showtime.


STARZ/ENCORE are owned by Liberty Media who also owns Directv.


----------



## mike1977

Paul Secic said:


> STARZ is a good movie service. If you block some channels why pay for it. Personally I think it's the best premium service!


The best premium service is Netflix (or Blockbuster). You don't have to worry if a bright, distracting station logo will appear during the movie. For the same price or lower as one premium channel you can see both movie A and movie B, while movie A might be showing exclusively on one, and movie B exclusively on another. It may take a couple days to get the movie, but it's worth it to see a movie without worrying something will pop up.


----------



## eacalhoun

DBS Commando said:


> If you have a 622/722/612, press menu, 5, 1
> 
> Set your receiver to block
> 
> NR/AO Rated Shows/Films
> R Rated Shows/Films
> NC-17 Rated Shows/Films
> 
> Check off the boxes that have
> N (Nudity)
> SC (Sexual Content)
> 
> and anything else that you don't want them seeing.
> 
> Press Done and then press Lock System, put in a password.
> 
> You now NEVER have to worry about your kids watching something that you do not want them to watch. You should press lock PPV as well in that same menu so they don't order any movies.
> 
> If you don't have a 622/722/612, then the menus may be a bit different but the concept is the same.


Don't know if DirecTV behaves this way, but there's a significant issue with DISH's parental locks -- if you block R rated, it will also block the "sanitized" versions of movies shown on the commerical networks like NBC, CBS, ABC, TNT, TBS, etc. Same if you block N for nudity. The ratings remain "attached" to movies even after they have been edited or "sanitized" for airings on networks like I just mentioned. Here's an example...most everyone has seen "National Lampoons Christmas Vacation" on NBC or another non-premium channel like TBS. In the original motion picture, several moments of "sexual content" are seen or heard like slang referring to a man's genitalia; a dog humping a character's leg; or the brief appearance of a breast during Clark Griswald's fantasy about getting a new pool. There are others and most of these are edited out for the airings on non-premium TV. However, the ratings and content descriptions remain and thus get needlessly blocked if you have them blocked on your DISH receiver.

Eric


----------

